# Audio connection between Mac Mini and studio monitors?



## Brian99 (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm currently using a macbook pro and a maschine MK3 controller and the maschine 2 software for creating tracks. The MK3 also acts as an audio interface to a powered subwoofer and 2 powered studio monitors. I'm thinking of updating to a new mac mini and also logic pro x and trying to figure out everything I will need for the setup. What do I need to be able to connect the mac mini with my current audio setup (subwoofer and 2 monitors) if I decide to exclusively use logic pro x ? Any help or suggestions is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Brian99 (Feb 15, 2019)

Nobody uses or can suggest a good thunderbolt audio interface?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 15, 2019)

bzyboy said:


> Nobody uses or can suggest a good thunderbolt audio interface?


I don't think folks understand what you are asking. Are you asking for recommendations on Thunderbolt audio interfaces or whether you can continue to use the MK3 as an audio interface? 

ETA: Also what do you want to optimize in your audio interface? Do you do much recording and so need good pre-amps? Do you need low latency? Do you want support for UAD plugins? What's your price range?


----------



## Brian99 (Feb 15, 2019)

thanks for the reply jbuhler, I don't do a whole lot of recording, I just want to be able to use my monitors and subwoofer and also use logic. The reason I'm looking for an interface with thunderbolt is I'm trying to get out of apple dongle hell!  I'm hoping not to have to spend more than 600-700 dollars.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 15, 2019)

bzyboy said:


> thanks for the reply jbuhler, I don't do a whole lot of recording, I just want to be able to use my monitors and subwoofer and also use logic. The reason I'm looking for an interface with thunderbolt is I'm trying to get out of apple dongle hell!  I'm hoping not to have to spend more than 600-700 dollars.


So you need the interface to go into the thunderbolt3/usb-c port? If I had Thunderbolt3/USB-C, I'd look especially at the Universal Audio Arrow. Because I don't have the right ports, I haven't looked closely at the reviews, but the price seems good for what you get. Hopefully, others with actual experience with Thunderbolt3/USB-C audio interfaces will chime in!


----------

